# Neuen Monitor



## ShogunX (19. Mai 2019)

Servus

Ich bin neu hier und wollte gerne mal was fragen.

Ich bin jetzt von 60hz auf 144hz umgestiegen umd muss sagen, dass der Unterscheid echt der Wahnsinn ist.

Im Sale habe ich mir den Optix MAG271C gekauft. Die Farben sind echt kräftig, ist das normal so? Nach ein paar Stunden hab ich schon Augenkrebs.

Ich überlege aber, mir einen anderen Monitor zu holen. Das Einzige, was mich am Mag271C gereizt hat, waren natürlich 144hz und dass es Curved ist.

Kennt jemand ein paar gute Monitore? 

27" sollten es sein
QLED gerne, aber kein muss.
Curved gerne, ebenso kein muss.

https://www.caseking.de/gigabyte-ao...hz-freesync-hdr-ips-dp-hdmi-dvi-tfgb-001.html habe ich im Auge, aber 599 ist jedoch ein sehr starker Preis.


----------



## svd (19. Mai 2019)

Du bist wohl von einem TN-Panel auf das VA-Panel umgestiegen? Ja, da macht sich der höhere Kontrast wohl sofort bemerkbar. 
Außerdem brüstet sich der MAG271C auch mit einer  über 100%-igen Abdeckung des sRGB-Farbraums.

Falls du sonst mit der Performance des Monitors zufrieden bist, würde ich nochmal in dessen Einstellungen gehen.
Oft ist es so, dass die Helligkeit des Monitors viel viel zu hoch eingestellt ist.
Ich habe hier einen IPS-Monitor von LG, dessen maximale Helligkeit von 250cd/m³ in Tests generell als Negativpunkt aufgeführt wird.
In der Realität verwende ich ihn, im leicht abgedunkelten Raum, da Fenster direkt zur rechten Seite, bei einer Helligkeitsstufe von 15/100.
In Spielen bleiben die Farben weiterhin schön bunt und kontrastreich, normales Internetsurfen, wie zB hier im Forum, ist noch angenehm.
Stelle ich die Helligkeit höher, fühle ich mich mittlerweile wie bei einem Verhör in Guantanamo Bay.

Vlt. findest du im Netz Tests deines Geräts, wo sie ihn auch mit einem Colorimeter überprüft und kalibriert haben. 
Obwohl massenhergestellt, ist jeder Monitor ein Individuum und Ergebnisse aus dem Internet lassen sich äußerst selten 1:1 auf deinen Monitor übertragen,
aber vlt. kannst du einen generellen Trend herauslesen und zumindest in groben Zehnerschritten feststellen, in welchem Helligkeitsbereich die besten Werte ermittelt worden sind.


----------



## ShogunX (19. Mai 2019)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort.
Ich kenne mich mit Monitore sowas von nicht aus. Den Link, welchen ich im Eingangspost postete - meinst du da gibt es gravierende Unterschiede?  Auf deine Meinung lege ich zum Beispiel viel mehr Wert, da ich mir sicher sein kann, dass sie nicht "gesponsert" wurde.  Ist halt nur die Frage, ob sich die 599€ für den Monitor lohnen.

Bekomme dieses "Grelle" von meinem Monitor nicht weg, egal wie sehr ich die Settings umändere. Deswegen werde ich ihn traurigerweise zurückschicken müssen.


----------



## fud1974 (20. Mai 2019)

Ach ja Monitore... ein weites Feld. Ich bin IPS Monitore gewohnt (ja, das sind eigentlich keine Gaming-Monitore, aber ich komm mit klar..), und hatte neulich als "Übergangsmonitor" einen mit TN-Panel.. was günstiges von HP mit WQHD Auflösung und 27 Zoll.

Trotz diverser Kalibrierungsversuche mit DisplayCal und einem Colorimeter bekam ich das Teil nie zufriedenstellend eingestellt... Teilweise total grobe Helligkeitsabstufungen in den eigentlichen dunkleren Bereichen, tendenziell alles zu hell und ausgewaschen,
dazu eine Blickwinkelstabilität (oder der Mangel derselben) direkt aus der Hölle. Displaycal spuckte auch einen ziemlich bescheidenden gemessenen sRGB Farbumfang aus.

Den Monitor musste ich dann woanders einsetzen.. er war für mich wirklich nicht erträglich.. ich brauch wirklich keinen "Gaming" Monitor der arg teuer ist oder dergleichen, fühle mich kurioserweise am wohlsten mit "Nicht-Gaming" Monitoren die eher einen guten
Farbumfang und allgemeine Darstellung haben, etwas Lag und Nachleuchten nehm ich gar nicht so stark war... insofern ist so eine Monitor-Wahl wohl auch immer eine höchst individuelle Geschichte.


----------



## svd (20. Mai 2019)

ShogunX schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für deine Antwort.
> Ich kenne mich mit Monitore sowas von nicht aus. Den Link, welchen ich im Eingangspost postete - meinst du da gibt es gravierende Unterschiede?  Auf deine Meinung lege ich zum Beispiel viel mehr Wert, da ich mir sicher sein kann, dass sie nicht "gesponsert" wurde.  Ist halt nur die Frage, ob sich die 599€ für den Monitor lohnen.
> 
> Bekomme dieses "Grelle" von meinem Monitor nicht weg, egal wie sehr ich die Settings umändere. Deswegen werde ich ihn traurigerweise zurückschicken müssen.



Oh, danke für die Blumen, aber ein Monitor-Spezialist bin ich auch nicht, kann halt nur gefährliches Halbwissen aus eigener Erfahrung beisteuern.

Schade, dass sich der Monitor nicht auf angenehme Werte bringen lässt. Probier mal, die Helligkeit auf "28" und die Farbtemperatur auf "Warm" zu stellen. Zusätzlich kannst du dir hier ein Farbprofil für den MSI Optix MAG271CR
herunterladen, der sich von deinem Modell nur durch die RGB-Beleuchtung unterscheiden sollte. Wie man ein Farbprofil installiert, findest du hier. 

Wenn's nicht hilft, muss echt ein neuer Monitor her. 

Der 600€-Gigabyte scheint eh ein ordentliches Gerät zu sein. Aber teuer ist er schon. Er hat halt ua. dieses HDR400, ein "Monitor-Standard", der extra dafür geschaffen worden ist, um ein unbrauchbares Feature für einen Aufpreis anbieten zu können.

 Leider gibt es gar nicht mal so viele Alternativen im 27-Zoll-144Hz-WQHD-Bereich,  die "Nicht-MSI" oder "Nicht-TN-Panel" sind. Das wird schnell teuer.

Den perfekten Monitor gibt's sowieso noch nicht, zumindest nicht für humane Preise. Bei einem Budget von, sagen wir diesen 600€, wirst du immer Kompromisse eingehen und einfach ein Gerät suchen müssen , mit dessen Macken du einigermaßen leben kannst, ohne ihn täglich vom Balkon werfen zu wollen. Wie in einer Beziehung.

Du kannst dir den Gigabyte ja mal bestellen. Da er ein IPS-Panel hat, musst du dich eventuell darauf einstellen, die "IPS-Lotterie" zu spielen.



Spoiler



IPS-Monitore haben idR die schönsten Farben. Allerdings können sie, bauartbedingt, mit drei üblen Problemen behaftet sein. 
Beim "IPS-Glow" legt sich ein, durchaus bis zu Nimm-2-Füllung-oranges, Leuchten über Teile des Bildes, gerne in den Ecken, besonders deutlich und störend bei dunklen Inhalten. Kann durch höheren Sitzabstand gemildert werden.
Ist der Monitor "edge-lit", die Hintergrundbeleuchtung des Panels also entlang der Kanten montiert, kann es zu "Backlight-Bleeding" kommen. Besonders bei gebogenen Monitoren oder Modellen mit extra schmaler Einfassung kann die Hintergrundbeleuchtung unter dem Rand durchschimmern.
Beim "Clouding" ist die Hintergrundbeleuchtung zudem auch nicht homogen, sondern zeigt mitunter helle "Wölkchen" oder "Bänder" über dem Bild.
Ich hatte vergleichsweise Glück und musste den Monitor nur einmal austauschen um einen Akzeptablen zu erhalten.



Eine populäre, aber ältere, Alternative zum Gigabyte wäre der ASUS MG279Q. 

Bei den VA-Monitoren, mit dieser Bildwiederholfrequenz, hast du auch eine Menge MSI-Geräte im Mittelfeld. Die günstigeren Monitore scheinen oft eine höhere Reaktionszeit zu haben, was sich in Spielen in Schlieren und Nachziehen ausdrückt.
Falls dich die vergleichsweise geringere Pixeldichte von ca. 91ppi nicht stört, das entspricht FullHD auf 24", könntest du auch einen 32"-Monitor ausprobieren, etwa den LG 32GK650F-B oder LG 32GK850F-B (mit diesem HDR400).
Der Tisch muss natürlich entsprechen groß sein. 

Naja, sonst musst du doch auf FullHD auf 27" zurückgehen, falls dich das nicht gestört hat, oder auf TN-Panel zurück.

Aber, falls du gar nicht mal so viele kompetitive Sachen, sondern auch mal Ruhigeres, Atmosphärisches spielst, vlt auch Rennspiele oder Simulationen, dann könnte ja ein 21:9-Monitor interessant sein.
Selber habe ich den LG 34UC79G-B. (Gibts noch billiger, aber bei Amazon ist das Zurücksenden idR unproblematischer.)
Die Pixeldichte ist, mit 81ppi, echt grenzwertig niedrig, entspricht FullHD auf 27". Bei einer Armlänge Abstand kann ich hier im Forum beinahe Pixel zählen. Schrift ist definitiv nicht gestochen scharf. Auch in Spielen wirkt sich das aufs Aliasing aus, also die Treppchenbildung bei geraden Kanten oder dünnem Gras oder Astwerk.
Die native Unterstützung der Spiele ist nicht immer optimal, selbst Webseiten können Probleme machen. FullHD-Sachen werden mit seitlichen schwarzen Balken dargestellt. Obwohl das Panel bis zu 144Hz geht, hat es bei 100Hz seinen Sweetspot. 
Bei voller Bildwiederholrate wird das Bild merklich dunkler (kann aber in den Einstellungen natürlich aufgehellt werden).
Ach ja, IPS-Lotterie, da musste zocken wollen.

Dafür hast du in Spielen mit schöner Landschaft einen prächtigen Ausblick (mit ggfs. leicht verzerrten Rändern, haha), sowohl auf PC und Konsole ein Bild mit nativer 1080p-Höhe. Die geringe Auflösung von 2560x1080 ist von Mittelklasse-Karten, wie meiner GTX1080, recht gut zu stemmen.
Im anamorphotischen Verfahren aufgenommene Filme können auf das Vollbild aufgeblasen werden. Dabei verlieren sie zwar die pixelgenauen Details, aber gemütlich zurückgelehnt mit Chips usw. ist das nicht so arg. 
Der Monitor ist auch vergleichsweise "günstig", als Platzhalter, bis es mal einen echt supertollen gibt und auch eine ordentliche Grafikkarte dazu, ist das schon okay, finde ich. Persönlich hab ich bei Spielen aber schon lange aufgegeben, mangelhafte Geschichte mit allerbester Grafik wettmachen zu wollen. Das geht eh nur selten.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hmja, ich habe jetzt ein paar LG-Monitore empfohlen. Das liegt aber nur daran, dass die mich dafür bezahlen...


----------



## ShogunX (1. Juni 2019)

Korrekte Antworten auf jeden Fall.
2560x1080 ist auf jeden Fall gewöhnungsbedürftig. Deine Monitore haben mir alle nicht zugesagt lieber LG-Sponsorfreund 

Ich hab mir mal den Gigabyte bestellt, der ging jedoch zurück, weil ich den nicht "Neu" bekam. Der war schonmal ausgepackt. Nirgendwo war Folie dran und überall Fingerabdrücke - nicht nett sowas. Vom Bild her war er trotzdem Bombe! Krasse Farben auf jeden Fall. Kein Blacklight Bleeding etc. - muss jetzt nur noch die passenden Settings finden, wenn er da ist. Noch ein Grund wieso er zurückgeht: nach 30 min zocken ca., bekomme ich überall grüne Pkt auf dem Bildschirm und er geht ständig an und aus.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juni 2019)

ShogunX schrieb:


> Korrekte Antworten auf jeden Fall.
> 2560x1080 ist auf jeden Fall gewöhnungsbedürftig. Deine Monitore haben mir alle nicht zugesagt lieber LG-Sponsorfreund
> 
> Ich hab mir mal den Gigabyte bestellt, der ging jedoch zurück, weil ich den nicht "Neu" bekam. Der war schonmal ausgepackt. Nirgendwo war Folie dran und überall Fingerabdrücke - nicht nett sowas. Vom Bild her war er trotzdem Bombe! Krasse Farben auf jeden Fall. Kein Blacklight Bleeding etc. - muss jetzt nur noch die passenden Settings finden, wenn er da ist. Noch ein Grund wieso er zurückgeht: nach 30 min zocken ca., bekomme ich überall grüne Pkt auf dem Bildschirm und er geht ständig an und aus.


 Da hat Dir der Shop einen Rückläufer zugesendet, der aus gutem Grund zurückgesendet wurde. Vermutlich hat der Vorbesitzer den ohne Angabe eines Grundes zurückgeschickt, und der Shop testet dann natürlich nicht 30 Minuten lang, ob der ok ist. D.h. theoretisch wäre der dann was für dich, wenn du ein neues Exemplar bekommst.


----------

